
How we went from weeks of cash left in the bank to profitable in 8 months - mustafabisic1
https://blog.baremetrics.com/how-we-went-from-weeks-of-cash-left-in-the-bank-to-profitable-in-8-months-cfad6f2d6523
======
gamechangr
Now that you're profitable, you should go back and compensate the employee's
who took a pay cut. That's better than saying "you're proud" or "you're
grateful".

Just a thought.

